# '03 e39 w/ NAV has no built-in cd player?



## js19707 (Apr 21, 2003)

just wanted to double-check.. the '03 brochure seems to suggest that choosing the nav option deletes the built-in std cd player and replaces it w/ an in-dash cassette player behind the 16x9 nav screen.

today, my friend w/ a '02 e46 m3 told me that since 12/02 the nav systems come w/ a built-in cd player.

is that true?


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

All 2003 E39s with Nav that I've seen (5 of them) had tape behind the screen


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *All 2003 E39s with Nav that I've seen (5 of them) had tape behind the screen  *


Who the hell listens to tapes anymore? :dunno:

This means that the CD player-box/changer is then an added extra ($/€) ?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Since the E39 is at the end of its lifecycle, BMW probably didn't feel it was worthwhile to change to the CD.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

alee said:


> *Since the E39 is at the end of its lifecycle, BMW probably didn't feel it was worthwhile to change to the CD. *


Strange. My MY 2002 E39 came standard with the Business CD.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Strange. My MY 2002 E39 came standard with the Business CD. *


No Nav, though, right?


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *Since the E39 is at the end of its lifecycle, BMW probably didn't feel it was worthwhile to change to the CD. *


Hey now! Show some respect for the retired!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *
> This means that the CD player-box/changer is then an added extra ($/€) ?
> *


Not on an M5


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *No Nav, though, right? *


Let me put it this way, there isn't even a CD for FINLAND ... yet. 

And I could never got lost anywhere here!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Let me put it this way, there isn't even a CD for FINLAND ... yet.
> 
> And I could never got lost anywhere here! *


Well, you guys DO have a very extensive and complicated road network... 

I wonder if anyone will ever map russia


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *Well, you guys DO have a very extensive and complicated road network...
> 
> I wonder if anyone will ever map russia  *


Not so complicated that even an American like myself could ever get lost. I have even tried.

One oddity of driving in Russia (of the many oddities) is finding cities and "airports" while headed south from St Petersburg, that are not on ANY map. 

Noticed that while heading west from Moscow as well.

:eeps:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Lot's of stuff was not put on maps so that spies of Western Decadent Culture could not easily ... well, spy, on us 

Even places that were, supposedly, non-military :tsk: 

Oh well. Mother Russia is a country of surprises


----------



## Maik (Aug 12, 2003)

Is anyone aware of a cassette to cd conversion that is available for a 2002 530i with nav?


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

rost12 said:


> Well, you guys DO have a very extensive and complicated road network...
> 
> I wonder if anyone will ever map russia


They need roads first, LOL


----------

